# Tục lệ uống tinh trùng đàn ông!



## Xinh (23 Tháng mười hai 2012)

*1. Bộ tộc uống tinh trùng – Papua, New Guinea*










 Để là một người đàn ông trưởng thành của bộ tộc nguyên thủy này, các  cậu bé phải rời xa sự chăm sóc của mẹ từ năm lên bảy, sống cùng với  những người đàn ông khác trong 10 năm. Suốt 10 năm đó, họ được xăm mình  để gột rửa những ô uế trên cơ thể do người [url="http://phunuvn.net/"]phụ nữ[/URL] để lại trong quá trình  sinh đẻ. Cùng vì lý do này, họ thường phải chịu tổn thương, chảy máu  mũi và nôn ói do uống rất nhiều nước đường mía.

Quan trọng hơn cả, các nam thanh niên bắt buộc phải uống tinh trùng của  những người lớn tuổi hơn. Thứ được cho là tạo nên sức mạnh và giúp con  người trưởng thành.

*2. Ăn da bao quy đầu - Australia*









 Phong tục man rợ của văn hóa Mardudjara liên quan tới hành vi người  trong bộ tộc cắt bao quy đầu cho nhau và ăn phần da thừa. Sau khi vết  thương lành lặn, đàn ông Mardudjara tiếp tục chịu đau đớn để rạch một  đường dài, dọc theo “của quý”, có thể đến xuống hết phần hậu môn. Máu  chảy xuống, được hứng qua ngọn lửa để làm sạch. Sau đó, đàn ông sẽ đi  tiểu thông qua lỗ thông phía dưới, thay vì trên đầu như bình thường. Câu  hỏi được đặt ra ở đây là, việc hủy hoại “của quý” của đàn ông có tác  dụng gì cho việc công nhận sự trưởng thành của họ.

*3. Bộ tộc cho trẻ em sex từ năm lên 6 – Papua, New Guinea*








 Bộ tộc sống trên đảo hoang ở Papua, Trobriand, được xem là cộng đồng  có quan niệm thoáng nhất về tình dục – nam nữ bình đẳng về ham muốn và  được phép quan hệ từ rất sớm, khoảng 6 đến 8 tuổi đối vỡi nữ và 10 tới  12 cho nam.

Mặc dù mọi người có thể sex bất cứ khi nào họ muốn, nhưng cùng dùng bữa  với nhau lại bị cấm kỵ. Các cặp đôi chỉ được phép hẹn hò ăn tối cùng  nhau sau khi kết hôn.

*4. Tà thuật và tình yêu – Haiti*








 Nếu đến Haiti  và thăm thú khu thác nước Saut d’Eau trong tháng 7, bạn có cơ hội chứng  kiến một phong tục lạ. Những thầy cúng chịu trách nhiệm tiến hành để  chứng tỏ lòng tôn thờ đối với thần tình yêu. Mọi người cùng chơi đùa  trong vũng bùn được trộn với máu động vật, như bò hay dê.

*5. Anh em trai cùng chia sẻ vợ - Himalaya*








 Theo một bài báo trên _Psychology Today_, Himalya  còn rất ít đất trống để canh tác nông nghiệp, bởi lẽ những gia đình có  nhiều con trai phải chia đất đai để con cái lập một gia đình mới. Người  dân nơi đây đã tìm ra một giải pháp để tránh tình trạng này.

Tìm một người vợ chung cho tất cả các con trai trong gia đình, như vậy  thì họ có thể cùng nhau chung sống. Người vợ phải có kế hoạch hoàn hảo  dành cho từng người chồng nhằm giữ gìn hạnh phúc gia đình.

*6. Bộ lạc cho phép đàn ông ăn trộm vợ của nhau – Niger*








 Trong bộ tộc Wodaabe, thuộc vùng Niger, Tây Phi,  đàn ông được phép ăn trộm vợ của nhau. Đám cưới đầu tiên trong cuộc đời  của người Wodaabe giữa anh em cùng huyết thống diễn ra từ khi họ vẫn  còn được ẵm ngửa. Tuy nhiên, tới thời điểm lễ hội Gerewol, đàn ông  Wodaabe tô vẽ trên khuôn mặt một cách tỉ mỉ, mặc bộ đồ cầu kỳ, nhảy điệu  múa thu hút phụ nữ và hy vọng sẽ “đánh cắp” được một người vợ mới.

Nếu cặp đôi mới có thể tìm đến với nhau mà không bị phát hiện, đặc biệt  là người chồng hiện tại không muốn chung sống với vợ nữa, thì họ được xã  hội công nhận. Hôn nhân này được gọi là hôn nhân dựa trên tình yêu đích  thực.

*7. Pharaoh “tự sướng” trước công chúng – Ai Cập*








 Người Ai Cập  cổ xưa tin rằng, sông Nile được hình thành trong quá trình Atum, vị  thần sáng tạo, thủ dâm. Niềm tin này khiến các vị vua pharaoh tiến hành  nghi thức “tự sướng” xuống sông Nile với hy vọng nguồn nước luôn dồi  dào.

*8. Mua hôn nhân tạm thời – Iran*









 Tại Iran, những cặp đôi trẻ muốn quan hệ trước hôn nhân có thể yêu  cầu một “đám cưới tạm thời”. Họ tổ chức nghi lễ kết hôn ngắn gọn và ký  vào bản đăng ký thời gian kết hôn tạm thời. Sau khi khoảng thời gian này  kết thúc, họ có thể tìm lại với nhau và quan hệ như hình thức mại dâm  mà không phải phụ thuộc vào những quy định nghiêm khắc của hồi giáo.
Theo *Froy*
*iOne*​


----------

